# Suche jemand zum werben - ich zahle mit



## Dasher1995 (2. August 2015)

Hallo, ich bin seit ende Classic dabei, war erfolgreich im pvp & pve - hab insgesammt über 35 chars ingesammt schon hochgezogen und suche daher wieder jemand für das Werbt einen Freund special.

 

 

 

Kurz und knackig, würde ich die hälfte übernehmen, ich glaub momentan kostet battlechest 15 und wod dann 45, sprich 30 euro.

 

 

Was erwarte ich ?

- Es werden einige Chars Möchte (10 ca. geplant) gelevelt, mit Pausen - die wir festlegen

- Durchhaltevermögen & Zeit

- Nicht notwendig aber sicher ein Plus : Erfahrung

 

 

Was biete ich ?
- Langjährige Erfahrung

- Spielerfahrung - sympathie.

- Eine (oben erwähnte ) Beteiligung.

 

Btag : Neverwhere#2732


----------



## gibo12 (12. August 2015)

Suchst du noch wen bin sehr aktiv und bringe bei einem alter von 21 jahren die nötige reife mit würde mich echt freuen melde dich doch mal bei mir skype : timodarealone     bn: SolidVapor#2159


----------



## Assassin66 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wow ist im Angebot, alles für 20.
Wenn du lust hast meld dich und ich starte aber schnell sonst finde ich wen anders oder fange einfach an


----------

